

In need of a serious hacker - aaronb03

Hello everyone.<p>I have been working on a web app with media over the last 7 months, and have been trying to launch the public beta for a few months now.<p>However, the team that I have coding it has missed deadlines time and time again, and this is just going way too far.<p>I already have a growing list of opt-in users waiting for the completion of it, and they are growing impatient by the day. I get emails almost everyday from people who are waiting and wondering when it will be done.<p>There are just a few more tasks left to complete to make the app at least functional. I'm not trying to get it all the way perfect, just good enough to work so I can start getting live users.<p>I am looking for someone who would be willing to take a look at what I have, in confidential confidence, as well as look at the tasks that are left.<p>If you feel that you possess the skills to help bring it to completion, then we can discuss compensation, and possibly future involvement with the company.<p>I have had my fair share of problems dealing with programming 'companies' and 'outsourced hires' and if I can find and build a team of more knowledgeable and reliable experts, then that would be great.<p>To answer up front, I have taken no VC or Angel Funding as of yet.<p>Currently I've been funding the entire project myself, and will continue to do whatever it takes to complete this project.<p>If and when VC's or Angels come, then fine. But if they don't, it doesn't matter because I am still going to follow this project out to completion whether it ends in success or failure.<p>I am 23yrs old, music producer, internet marketing specialist, and I have a strong background in sales and presenting. I've been an entrepreneur for most of my entire life, and am looking to build and share long-term success with like minded individuals.<p>If you are interested in seeing what I'm working on and need your help with, then contact me at:
aaronb@aaronbeats.com 
(no, that is not the site we will discuss, the new project is much bigger)<p>or on skype: AaronBeats<p>-Thanks a lot for reading me out ;)
-Aaron B.
======
aaronb03
The current prototype is built with php. It is possible that it could be
rebuilt with ruby in a later version.

For now I am really looking to complete the beta and start testing with users
as soon as possible.

To summarize without giving too much away, the site is a music app built for
music fans as well as music artists.

I am ultimately looking at trying to create a new model for the music
industry, as I believe the current one is broken. Eventually I would like to
think of us as the 'Apple' of the Internet Music Technology Industry ;)

We can explore the opportunity of equity distribution on a 'vested' basis. I
am willing to talk about it with those who are interested after exploring the
opportunity further.

You can visit the public site for now and watch a video presentation that I
put together at: <http://www.jambuzzer.com>

------
pclark
a hacker in what language? Ruby? Python? PHP?

explain the idea in a sentence, and does the hacker get equity?

